# Trimming viburnum



## wbender (Dec 30, 2006)

I planted these viburnum last spring. They grew some but I want to trim them back a bit to help them develop a fuller shape. Is this the right thing to do and when is the best time to do it? I am in Kansas City.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 31, 2006)

Anytime from now to March should be fine.

Cut about where the yellow lines are, leaving the ends of other twigs for new stem ends. Don't cut the end of everything. Just follow the main stems back to new replacements. 

The main ends send hormones down that hinder shoot growth. Cutting the main tips off will allow more vigorous growth from smaller twig tips and buds below.



Is that the viburnum that gets the nice maroon / crimson fall colors?


----------



## wbender (Jan 1, 2007)

*Thank you.*

Yes, this is the colorful Newport Viburnum


----------



## l2edneck (Jan 1, 2007)

Plant more....if you want a full/barrier look...

as to when to trim,,,,,,,


you have to watch them,then they will tell you


----------

